

My "weekend project" that took a few months... - consultutah
http://jungleblaze.com/

======
jdwhit2
<https://jungle-blaze.heroku.com/buy/1706c>

I signed up and put one of my favourite photos of a thick fog covering the
city at night up for sale. $1.99 is a steal :)

A few comments: I couldn't find a how-to or guide for formatting in the text
entry area.

Considering that you do not host the resource being sold, are you able to list
a set of instructions for how to best host the secured image and generate a
public thumbnail for it?

Is it possible to customise the purchase page with a company logo or something
else so that customers know they have landed in the right spot? At the moment
it is branded as Jungle Blaze, but my customers may have been expecting to
purchase from Jim's Photography company.

Well done on getting your product to launch. What did you find the most time
consuming during those few months? Would you change anything if you started
again?

(edit) I signed up for gum road, not having used it before. The process from
resource -> selling involves much fewer steps. I don't need to sign up for a
stripe account, then find the stripe key and give it to you. That is a big
win. I can sell a link, or I can upload a resource, another huge win. Most
people I know can upload a file, but have no clue about where or how to host a
resource.

Here is my gum road product: <https://gumroad.com/l/vm> $2.50

~~~
consultutah
Really just getting the time to work on it was the most difficult.

You upload the files and in that case I do host and secure them - in that case
I never let the purchaser see the real url.

I suppose I could proxy the link to other files too - New feature to work
on...

~~~
jdwhit2
Sorry, in all my excitement I never saw that upload button. I think this is a
great selling point for your product. Now that you have mentioned it, I can
see it sitting there as plain as day :)

------
consultutah
JungeBlaze.com is my weekend project that took a few months to get right.
Simple put: It allows anyone to sell digital files online.

Let me know what you think. I can take the abuse... ;-)

~~~
richf
I think I saw this exact same model a few days ago... forgot the name though.

~~~
consultutah
There are others out there that do this. The most direct competitor is
<http://gumroad.com> But any site that allows selling files such as digital
river is really a competitor.

~~~
nader
Gumroad looks a bit more polished but what I'm missing with all those services
is some sort of browse section. (is that only after logging in?) ... Ok you
can share it via twitter or other networks but browsing around makes me
impulsively buy more than just seeing one link on twitter :)

